# A/C Only cold when foot's on the gas



## Steele_Hwin (Apr 6, 2010)

I've got a 98 Altima and the air conditioning only blows cold when I have my foot on the gas. My dad put freon with stop leak and oil in it, but no dice, I'm still having the same issue. He thinks it may be a weak compressor, but it's also been suggested that something's wrong with the fan. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

You need to have someone connect gauges to it and see what the pressure readings are at idle and when giving it gas.


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

your system is undercharged,if you rev the engine and it gets cold,you are low on refrigerant,if you can by the one called "artic Freeze,2 dollors more,but makes A/c ice cold,mine blows out of vents at 30 degrees in july in FLORIDA-altima's have awesome A/c atleast thru 2001,2002-2006 A/c is aweful


----------

